# Delete Navigation History



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

This may be a dumb question. But has anyone figured out how to delete navigation history? There's a handful of destinations I never traveled to but typed into to check it out, but they show up and I can't seem to find a way to remove them.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

slasher016 said:


> This may be a dumb question. But has anyone figured out how to delete navigation history? There's a handful of destinations I never traveled to but typed into to check it out, but they show up and I can't seem to find a way to remove them.


Hold-click them and it will give you an option to delete.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

zosoisnotaword said:


> Hold-click them and it will give you an option to delete.


Thanks, I thought I tried it, but maybe I didn't hold long enough...


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

slasher016 said:


> Thanks, I thought I tried it, but maybe I didn't hold long enough...


It should work. I've deleted all my trips to brothels and crack houses.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

zosoisnotaword said:


> It should work. I've deleted all my trips to brothels and crack houses.


Be careful as your SO can still watch on the app. Have to check on that setting to turn remote access off for a while. Don't forget to turn it back on before you get home. "Must have just been a glitch."


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

For those who haven't done this, it's not super obvious what happens. On a long press, it switches the icon on the right to an X and that's how you delete that history item.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

GDN said:


> Be careful as your SO can still watch on the app. Have to check on that setting to turn remote access off for a while. Don't forget to turn it back on before you get home. "Must have just been a glitch."


This response right here qualifies for all 7 post reactions...


----------



## DCJOE (Sep 24, 2017)

Swipe on the destination to delete.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Is this thread missing the “asking for a friend” qualifier?


----------



## Noel (Apr 5, 2017)

You can also swipe right on a history item and it'll be deleted. A tiny bit faster to do it that way than the tap-and-hold.


----------

